# BFN! Try over Xmas?



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

Im gutted.  Yet another BFN.  Will be 40yrs old  in few weeks (not even thinking about having a party).  Not told DH yet that AF came this morning.  He has all sorts of stuff planned in lead up to Xmas incuding boozing and all that and Im really sad to have to tell him the news.  I had al lthe symptoms - but then again, I often do, so shouldn't read into it.

I want to keep tyring but should I give DH a break over Xmas? It wa shim mind who asked me t wait 7 years before tyring for baby.  He knows  how I feel about that and bless him is now really excited about wanting kids.

Im so sad, so worried and dreading Xmas with the in laws..

Sheena xxxx


----------



## Elodie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Sheena

Sorry to hear about your BFN   and your two m/c    

Are you having treatment or trying naturally?

One of my friends, same age as you, had two miscarriages.  Nothing came up on her tests either and then third time lucky, she fell pregnant and had a little boy.  So keep thinking lots of     because it WILL happen.  And you obviously CAN get pg as you've done it before.

And as for Xmas, just relax and have a bloomin' good time.  The only way to deal with in-laws is to get plastered anyway so enjoy it and worry about the rest of it in the new year.  You're probably just feeling low today because of the BFN news and you need to come to terms with it.  I felt terrible when the IUI didn't work and I was really angry for a couple of days.  Have to admit I resorted to alcohol which is not like me at all - helped in the short-term but the hangover wasn't worth it!!!!

Keep your chin up and try not to worry.  IT'S GONNA HAPPEN   

Elodie
x


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

Ahh Im touched by your reply thanks.  Yup sitll going naturlly - my consultant thinks I should but Id feel better doing something more proactive to be honest.  Had 8 BPNs in a row this year and scepticaemia so tolerance levels are low low low.

Had a nice night out with the inlaws and feeling zonked today so just resting.  One of my colleagues at work just had twins when i was off sick (didn't even know she was pregnant - she had massive endo and had been told not to expect too much naturally,yet she got these twins on a one noigth stand.. amazing story and gives hope to us all). Seeing her at work Yuesday and sort of dreading it but happy for her too.


keep well now honies.

Sheena xxxx


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

Ugh, AF was only a day long again.  I heard one nurse said it's a good sign, that uterus is efficient, but doesn't seem normal.  Used to have 4 days AF.  Im not happy.  Now got a stinking cold too - haven't had one of them for over 2 years.

Ho hum, on with the show.  Thinking about you all in the lead up to Xmas, still time forsome BFPs and for the rest of us, Im writing to Santa.

Sheena xxx


----------

